# Jackson Pratt Drain - Is there a CPT Code



## deannamlove

Is there a CPT Code for insertion of Jackson Pratt drain?


----------



## Californiacowgirl

*JP drain*

Usually the insertion of the drain at the surgical site is considered to be an integral part of the procedure and thus not separately reportable.  Per general surgery.


----------



## aberlingo

*Removal JP tube S/P cholecystectomy*



Californiacowgirl said:


> Usually the insertion of the drain at the surgical site is considered to be an integral part of the procedure and thus not separately reportable.  Per general surgery.



What if removed 7 days later? removal of JP tube and suture of wound? What CPT codes to use?


----------

